# Seapora pads? Any good?



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was at BA and noticed some filter pads and Phos pads for $7. Seems like a good price. I could easily cut them to fit inside the back of my Red Sea max 130. 

Anybody use them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Same as HBH AquaPure Pads...

I have used for freshwater and work well... I'm not 100% sure if it is recommend for saltwater though.

For phosphate removal I would recommend Rowa Phos or Phosban in a reactor


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't do reactor I really need to upgrade to a 100 gallon with sump and all the goodies . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, the amount of PO4 removing media isn't alot and will exhaust rather quickly if you are having PO4 issues. Using SeaChem PhosGuard vs GFO would be the best due to particle size and the spherical shape allows for efficient water flow through vs the Kent brand "chips" of the same material (aluminum oxide). 

Also, those pads are AlOx coated


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Their white filter pads are decent for a straight up filter pad. I use them in my freshwater sump.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> I was at BA and noticed some filter pads and Phos pads for $7. Seems like a good price. I could easily cut them to fit inside the back of my Red Sea max 130.
> 
> Anybody use them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use them in a canister with my 8 g nano - not really sure if its doing anything since I also have phosguard. My nano - usually reads 0 for phosphates anyways.


----------

